# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine

## SkinnyMochaJoe

So Andarine seems to have this fairly nasty metabolite that is probably the cause of the vision problems that most experience while taking it and from what I've read seems to be the least anabolic of the SARMs . Ostarine on the other hand is in its third stage of clinical trials and sounds almost to good to be true, does anyone have any first hand experience with this stuff? Would love to hear what people think of it.

----------


## Necrosaro

It is not available since the last time I have looked.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> So Andarine seems to have this fairly nasty metabolite that is probably the cause of the vision problems that most experience while taking it and from what I've read seems to be the least anabolic of the SARMs. Ostarine on the other hand is in its third stage of clinical trials and sounds almost to good to be true, does anyone have any first hand experience with this stuff? Would love to hear what people think of it.


Ostarine seems to be some very legit stuff, if Gtx's Phase II trials are any indication. I don't know where you'd get your hands on it.

----------


## Necrosaro

^ If it was out Ar-r would be supplying it thus it is probably not real.

----------


## tballz

> Finally,I found a site that sells it. but it is expensive. Who wants to chip....?


It's probably not ostarine but andarine.

----------


## nyspqr

I agree. I would also wait until ar-r has it. You know they are legit.

----------


## Walnutz

Ar-r thought their sarms was ostarine at first because the certificate of authenticity said so. As it turns out the company running the tests had it wrong in their database and it was actually andarine and not ostarine.

I wouldn't trust this liferesearch company. I do trust ar-r.

----------


## toothache

I'll wait until ar-r gets ostarine.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> http://www.selleckchem.com/products/...(MK-2866).html


The CAS number that's listed (1202044-20-9) doesn't correspond with Ostarine...the CAS# corresponds to some weird radiolabeled tracer form of Ostarine...I wouldn't trust it until I see some actual lab results, H-NMR or the like.

----------


## PK-V

10mg /	$480	Out Of Stock	
50mg /	$980	Out Of Stock	
200mg /	$2580	Out Of Stock	

can't wait

to see how this pans out

----------


## lifterjaydawg

> ^ If it was out Ar-r would be supplying it thus it is probably not real.


very true, if ostarine were available then ar-r would be selling it. They usually get this stuff first.

----------


## jay.ice

did anyone have anyfurther information on this product?

----------


## anabolic1979

is there any indication when they will have access to it? does it take a certain amout of time?

----------


## endus

> very true, if ostarine were available then ar-r would be selling it. They usually get this stuff first.


Where do you get this info - they were the last one to come out with S4. Actually C**** from another site were selling it for about 1 1/2 year before.

----------


## endus

I've just read that one of the vendor in another forum is actually coming out with a Ostarine copy. Yes Ostarine, not S4 in few weeks. We'll see if this is true.

----------


## endurojerz

I was under the impression that the real chemical formula for ostarine was not released by GTx. I called out one supplier on it recently and they advised there must have been a typo on their website and that it was really andarine. But that's an honest mistake. Haha

----------


## Carlito B

edited

----------


## the big 1

just did some research, 

s4 is in fact a sarm called adarine, which in animal studies was shown to be the weakest sarm at increasing lbm...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andarine

Other sarms like ostarine are the more powerful sarms that are better in increasing LBM...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostarine

----------


## chucklesmcgee

I think I may have found some real Ostarine being offered at a normal-ish price:

http://www.uniquemicals.com/product_...products_id=28

$99.95 for a bottle of 30ml.

I'm a bit leery of buying from people I haven't heard of, but I feel like taking the plunge. I think they got the structure right, and the lab tests look good. I figure if they scam me I'll get my money back through Google Checkout. 

Has anyone else heard of this site? Thoughts?

----------


## junkiescumbag

50mg/ML?

cant be ostarine people were messin around with 3mg doses

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> 50mg/ML?
> 
> cant be ostarine people were messin around with 3mg doses


Well, old people got 3mg doses for the phase II trials. But what's enough to stop old people from losing muscle mass isn't necessarily the most effective dose- it's an effective dose without any side effects. I figure I'll just dilute my first few doses just to see.

----------


## Triple Stack

> I think I may have found some real Ostarine being offered at a normal-ish price:
> 
> http://www.uniquemicals.com/product_...products_id=28
> 
> $99.95 for a bottle of 30ml.
> 
> I'm a bit leery of buying from people I haven't heard of, but I feel like taking the plunge. I think they got the structure right, and the lab tests look good. I figure if they scam me I'll get my money back through Google Checkout. 
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this site? Thoughts?



Hmmmm, I'm definitely interested... but that website ONLY offers Ostarine, with S4 "available soon". Are they new, I wonder?

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Hmmmm, I'm definitely interested... but that website ONLY offers Ostarine, with S4 "available soon". Are they new, I wonder?


I've been looking for Ostarine for a long time, and this just popped up. I think it's new. I took the plunge and got a bottle, I'll post a log when it shows up.

----------


## junkiescumbag

asdasdas

----------


## zoltans4

> I've been looking for Ostarine for a long time, and this just popped up. I think it's new. I took the plunge and got a bottle, I'll post a log when it shows up.


I am very interested in this bein legit. Ive finished some S4, while I was pretty much side-effect free the stronger Ostarine would be preferable.

----------


## zoltans4

> I've been looking for Ostarine for a long time, and this just popped up. I think it's new. I took the plunge and got a bottle, I'll post a log when it shows up.


I took a look at the info and such and does SEEM legit!

this is from the site:
"Is this really Ostarine?

Questions have existed for sometime in the research community as to the true structure and identity of Ostarine. Rest assured that Uniquemicals has gone to great lengths to verify the compounds identity and purity. Besides independent laboratory testing, the identity of our compound is also corroborated by patent literature. Patent US2007012356A31 lists a compound as having produced a set of phase II clinical results in building muscle mass in elderly human subjects as (S)-N-(4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide . This data exactly matches with that released for the phase II clinical results of Ostarine in building muscle mass in elderly human subjects conducted at the same time by the same authors. This is no coincidence! (S)-N-(4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide is Ostarine and Ostarine is the common name for (S)-N-(4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide with CAS #841205-47-8."

what dosage are you going to start? How would you know if it was working? Would I simply just be able to FEEL the difference after using ARR S4?

----------


## Whacked

Form what I'm hearing (bro-talk only), this will be more of a wet (or at least NOT SO DRY) product compared to the S4. 

***My only source of info: ************* thread

----------


## Carlito B

I would not be surprised if GTX's lawyers contact *Charles Mcgee* for using their brand name.

----------


## Carlito B

Their lab analysis only shows purity but no standard.

The chemical name listed on their site is not correct but instead a byproduct. The chem name should be ((2R)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide)

I have a 156 page Patent file so I would know this.

Is fake

----------


## chucklesmcgee

I looked up the patent file the site lists... looks like it's what they say. It's got the chemical structure, which gets called "formula III" and then later lists all of the results of the clinical trials GTX ran, except the patent says they were done with "formula III" instead of explicitly mentioning Ostarine. It's 114 pages...what's the 156 page one, Carlito?

I ordered a bottle on Thursday and got a tracking number Friday, so I'll update when it arrives and probably start a log.

----------


## crimsonrose

Anyone know if the sarms -s4 and soon to be release mk-2866 is real from this site cxxxx. The coa looks a bit flaky. Also, they require $100 minimum for international shipping, but says if it's seized by customs it's your loss. Should I gamble my hard earned cash or will I have better luck at the roulette table?

----------


## Carlito B

> Anyone know if the sarms-s4 and soon to be release mk-2866 is real from this site chemx.net. The coa looks a bit flaky. Also, they require $100 minimum for international shipping, but says if it's seized by customs it's your loss. Should I gamble my hard earned cash or will I have better luck at the roulette table?


If you think is "flaky" then you should order from someone else, maybe from the sponsor on this forum.

----------


## crimsonrose

Carlito, since part of this thread addresses the legitimacy of some sources people have not not heard of and they would like to get their hands on some sarms , I just wanted a second opinion. If they are legit they do offer good prices. What gets me of lack accountability. They take the money, but they would care less if the package gets to the customer or not. That's not customer service, but yet they claim they're committed to customer service.

You may know them, but I haven't the slightest clue who they are. They're not from any board sponsors and Google has no clue. 

Yes I can buy for the sponsor, pay the big bucks and be done with it. But I want to find a good source with reasonable prices where I can build my trust and business with. Don't get me wrong, I want to know what others thought of this place.

----------


## zoltans4

> Carlito, since part of this thread addresses the legitimacy of some sources people have not not heard of and they would like to get their hands on some sarms , I just wanted a second opinion. If they are legit they do offer good prices. What gets me of lack accountability. They take the money, but they would care less if the package gets to the customer or not. That's not customer service, but yet they claim they're committed to customer service.
> 
> You may know them, but I haven't the slightest clue who they are. They're not from any board sponsors and Google has no clue. 
> 
> Yes I can buy for the sponsor, pay the big bucks and be done with it. But I want to find a good source with reasonable prices where I can build my trust and business with. Don't get me wrong, I want to know what others thought of this place.


I don't think ar-r will do anything if your order is seized in customs either, and they can't return or reuse the products. I don't think anyone selling research chems will give a money back guarantee to pass customs.

----------


## Carlito B

> Carlito, since part of this thread addresses the legitimacy of some sources people have not not heard of and they would like to get their hands on some sarms , I just wanted a second opinion. If they are legit they do offer good prices. What gets me of lack accountability. They take the money, but they would care less if the package gets to the customer or not. That's not customer service, but yet they claim they're committed to customer service.
> 
> *You may know them, but I haven't the slightest clue who they are. They're not from any board sponsors and Google has no clue.* 
> 
> Yes I can buy for the sponsor, pay the big bucks and be done with it. But I want to find a good source with reasonable prices where I can build my trust and business with. Don't get me wrong, I want to know what others thought of this place.


Good luck finding what you need.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> Anyone know if the sarms-s4 and soon to be release mk-2866 is real from this site chemx.net. The coa looks a bit flaky. Also, they require $100 minimum for international shipping, but says if it's seized by customs it's your loss. Should I gamble my hard earned cash or will I have better luck at the roulette table?



It's tough to say. I got my Ostarine order from Uniquemicals today, looks legit, I'll post a log. Chemx.net could be decent, but they're only offering S-4 right now, and Lion is offering higher purity S-4 as it is. If I were looking for S-4, I might consider Chemx just because of the price vs. Lion, but honestly the vision sides of S-4 were just too much bother. I think (and hope!) that Ostarine offers way more than S-4 ever did with fewer sides.

----------


## Carlito B

I did get a sample of Ostarine from chemx and been using it for a month, it is purely anabolic and has some fat burning properties same as S-4, I have noticed some blurry vision sort of like clomid but not that bad, other than that is good but S-4 seems to be stronger perhaps it has some androgenic properties, I do not know.
The half life of Ostarine is of 24 hours and it is absorbed pretty quickly.

----------


## Carlito B

> I looked up the patent file the site lists... looks like it's what they say. It's got the chemical structure, which gets called "formula III" and then later lists all of the results of the clinical trials GTX ran, except the patent says they were done with "formula III" instead of explicitly mentioning Ostarine. It's 114 pages...what's the 156 page one, Carlito?
> 
> I ordered a bottle on Thursday and got a tracking number Friday, so I'll update when it arrives and probably start a log.


There are no patent files on GTX's site, which site are you referring to?

By any chance, you wouldn't be Charles Mcgee , aren't you? Just asking because your handle "chucklesmcgee" is sort of similar to Charles Mcgee.

Is just too much coincidence, the timing , the log, names, etc. if I am wrong I am sorry for jumping the gun.

Again, if I am wrong sorry.

----------


## crimsonrose

I'm in on the log. Curious, what's your dosing like in mg/day? Good luck bro and hope to see great results.





> It's tough to say. I got my Ostarine order from Uniquemicals today, looks legit, I'll post a log. Chemx.net could be decent, but they're only offering S-4 right now, and Lion is offering higher purity S-4 as it is. If I were looking for S-4, I might consider Chemx just because of the price vs. Lion, but honestly the vision sides of S-4 were just too much bother. I think (and hope!) that Ostarine offers way more than S-4 ever did with fewer sides.


Carlito, just curious if you're affiliated with c****? I had just posted my opinion on intl shipping for that company yesterday and found out today from you (you edited your post) that intl shipping is not offered anymore. Coincidence?

----------


## Carlito B

> I'm in on the log. Curious, what's your dosing like in mg/day? Good luck bro and hope to see great results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlito, just curious if you're affiliated with c****? I had just posted my opinion on intl shipping for that company yesterday and found out today from you (you edited your post) that intl shipping is not offered anymore. Coincidence?


I have always openly said that I know the owner but is not my business. We both live in the same location too, is an old friend..I mean I can text him or even call him on the phone right now if I wanted too, like I said we are friends.

----------


## crimsonrose

Cool tnx.




> I have always openly said that I know the owner but is not my business. We both live in the same location too, is an old friend..I mean I can text him or even call him on the phone right now if I wanted too, like I said we are friends.

----------


## junkiescumbag

so you think s4 is stronger?

----------


## Whacked

Me thinks a combo of both would be superior (unless these compete for the same receptors??)

S4 = dry (seems to be a blend of androgenic & anabolic effects) but not an overly effective anabolic from anecdotal reports. Again, seems to be a strengthening/hardening agent.

Ostarine = more/purely anabolic 

Combo = Best of both worlds?  :Big Grin: 

***FYI: I have not used either just yet. Just day dreaming that's all***

----------


## nunyabizness

> There are no patent files on GTX's site, which site are you referring to?
>  
> By any chance, you wouldn't be Charles Mcgee , aren't you? Just asking because your handle "chucklesmcgee" is sort of similar to Charles Mcgee.
> 
> Is just too much coincidence, the timing , the log, names, etc. if I am wrong I am sorry for jumping the gun.


I was thinking the same thing. I'd love the drug to be real, especially at that price...

----------


## Carlito B

> I was thinking the same thing. I'd love the drug to be real, especially at that price...


It sure is.

----------


## crimsonrose

Ok, just had a chance to look at the chemical structure of ostarine from xxxxxemicals and it looks quite different to the one posted by Steriodman99.

xxxxxemicals
http://www.uniquemicals.com/images/o...estructure.jpg

Steroidman99
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=411794&page=3

Can anyone clarifiy this?

xxxxxsearch offers 25mg/1ml

VS

xxxxxemicals offers 50mg/1ml

Why the difference in potency?

----------


## Carlito B

> Ok, just had a chance to look at the chemical structure of ostarine from xxxxxemicals and it looks quite different to the one posted by Steriodman99.
> 
> xxxxxemicals
> http://www.uniquemicals.com/images/o...estructure.jpg
> 
> Steroidman99
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=411794&page=3
> 
> Can anyone clarifiy this?
> ...


Ostarine is expensive ( if real ) , check out Selleck and they sell 10mg for $480! I know that is overpriced but this is a legitimate company that sells Ostarine and other chemicals and drugs.

There is NO WAY on earth real Ostarine can be as cheap as Mcgee sells it for.

Now the XXXXXsearch's price is a bit steep too but IMO a fair price considering where they advertise at.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Ok, just had a chance to look at the chemical structure of ostarine from xxxxxemicals and it looks quite different to the one posted by Steriodman99.
> 
> xxxxxemicals
> http://www.uniquemicals.com/images/o...estructure.jpg
> 
> Steroidman99
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=411794&page=3
> 
> Can anyone clarifiy this?
> ...


It looks the same. Take into consideration, please, that CH3=MEthyl group.

----------


## crimsonrose

Thanks.




> It looks the same. Take into consideration, please, that CH3=MEthyl group.


*S4 vs Ostarine: For fat loss, which one does a better job or both are equally good?*

----------


## jay.ice

> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *S4 vs Ostarine: For fat loss, which one does a better job or both are equally good?*


I dont think anyone can conclude that yet because i dont think anyone has actually personally tested Ostarine yet for long enough to gauge the musclebuilding and/or fat loss aspect of it. However in studies Ostarine has shown to be very powerful for musclebuilding and i can guess that this would transcend to the fatloss aspect aswell.

Hope this helps!

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I dont think anyone can conclude that yet because i dont think anyone has actually personally tested Ostarine yet for long enough to gauge the musclebuilding and/or fat loss aspect of it. However in studies Ostarine has shown to be very powerful for musclebuilding and i can guess that this would transcend to the fatloss aspect aswell.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I don't really know the answer, but I'd have to say Ostarine, just because it has a higher receptor binding affinity. I'm seeing good fatloss now with Ostarine, better than when I was on S-4, I think.

----------


## toothache

Keep this going!

----------


## OH REALLY

this is funny

----------


## fjr02

I'm new to the site and am also interested in this Ostarine.

I've located two suppliers on the web, but the concentrations are different.
One is listed at 50mg/ml in a 30 ml bottle. The other is listed as 25mg/ml in a 30 ml bottle.
The higher concentration product is cheaper than the 25mg/ml product.

Both suppliers claim they are selling MK-2866.

The higher concentration product is from the supplier that has been heavily discussed in this thread.
Right now these guys are even offering a "Black Friday Sale". They double your order for free.

Black Friday for Medical Research products - hilarious

Any thoughts on these differences? Is the 50mg/ml product for real?
From what I've read so far, I have the feeling that the 25mg/ml is the real deal.

thanks

----------


## OH REALLY

My source seems to be great for ostarine and i love it...

----------


## fjr02

Well I'm definitely going to try it.

There are [at least] two sources that I've located, and they've already been mentioned in the thread.

I have not seen a comment that said "The 50mg/ml from xxxxxxxxemicals is not the genuine MK-2866".

Carlito pointed out that the 50mg/ml seemed too inexpensive. Heck, if it was too cheap when Carlito made the comment it is REALLY too cheap now as your order is doubled for no additional cost. The 50mg/ml solution was 2/3 the price of the 25mg/ml. Now it is at most 1/3 the price of the xxxxxxearch site.

Do you guys think that both suppliers offer genuine MK-2866 just with different concentrations and strangely different prices?

How does it affect joints? I've got some elbow issues.
Should I expect any change; better or worse?

thanks again

----------

